# Rush "The Spirit Of Radio" Cover VIDEO...AxeFx



## samhill (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's a cover of Rush's "The Spirit Of Radio"
The band I play in did all the parts. Roy Nichol: drums, vocals, keys
Don Lecompte: bass and I played guitar.
AxeFx in direct. Flanger and wah is AxeFx.

There are a few sync issues with my iMovie 11 editing..lol.
The kick drum stutter near the end 4:45 is my video edit NOT the drums making the screw up..lol.

Mark

[youtube]UveQUDswVRI[/youtube]


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great stuff! As good as the real thing.........


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow,truly enjoyed that!one of my favorite songs. Now just add the Geddy thumb and finger claps on "invisible airwaves..."If you're taking requests ...Limelight , red barchetta,Subdivisions or can you pull off the Roll the Bones rap with a straight face?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of my favourites. Very nicely done! That drummer has a nice groove.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Loved it! Thanks


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

not too shabby! 



leftysg said:


> "If you're taking requests ...2112 0verture/temples of syrinx


dude! that's an awesome idea! i totally agree


----------

